# What in the world happened to...



## CJB85 (16/7/20)

What in the world happened to @volcom27101982 ?

I hope he hasn't fizzled out and gone back to the Camels (or Sharp, or Royal, or whatever the hell the guys on the corner are selling these days)...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (16/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> What in the world happened to @volcom27101982 ?
> 
> I hope he hasn't fizzled out and gone back to the Camels (or Sharp, or Royal, or whatever the hell the guys on the corner are selling these days)...



He was logged in on Tuesday at 23:45.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (16/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> What in the world happened to @volcom27101982 ?
> 
> I hope he hasn't fizzled out and gone back to the Camels (or Sharp, or Royal, or whatever the hell the guys on the corner are selling these days)...


Think he just ran out of speed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (16/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Think he just ran out of speed!


I was going to ask the same question but when checking saw he had been on but very strange, i thought he had 3 clones how quick he fired his posts out and now he just seems to pop on say nothing and pop out again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Think he just ran out of speed!


He did kinda go full blast all the time didn’t he!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (16/7/20)

Paul33 said:


> He did kinda go full blast all the time didn’t he!!


Took enthusiasm to a whole new level, if i gave that much energy after 5 mins i would need a kip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> What in the world happened to @volcom27101982 ?
> 
> I hope he hasn't fizzled out and gone back to the Camels (or Sharp, or Royal, or whatever the hell the guys on the corner are selling these days)...


He probably ran out of animated gif's and is looking for more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (16/7/20)

When I told him his youth and enthusiasm stood no chance against my age and treachery, I think he got upset. Shame, I quite enjoyed the banter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (16/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> What in the world happened to @volcom27101982 ?
> 
> I hope he hasn't fizzled out and gone back to the Camels (or Sharp, or Royal, or whatever the hell the guys on the corner are selling these days)...


Last time i heard from him he said his dad passed away.and that was 2 weeks back

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stranger (16/7/20)

Aw man, that is so very sad. Trust he is OK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (16/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Aw man, that is so very sad. Trust he is OK.


I hope so too he told me about his dad i replied to say sorry to hear hope you doing ok and he never read it but lets hope he pops in some time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (17/7/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Last time i heard from him he said his dad passed away.and that was 2 weeks back



That's a real shame. I missed it at the time, was wondering about him the other day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/20)

He surely is a happy chappie , sorry to hear about his dad , hope he's ok .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/20)

Must have been something that could throw him off guard.
His a high spirited fellow. Hope he's ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (24/7/20)

Awwwwww thanks guys.  Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## Stranger (24/7/20)

OH OH, he's back 

Welcome back mate, trust you are well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (24/7/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Awwwwww thanks guys.  Much appreciated.


Welcome Back Bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## mrh (24/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Welcome Back Bro!


Welcome back - Hope you doing OK.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (27/6/22)

Has anybody seen @Dela Rey Steyn ?

He's been awol for far too long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru (27/6/22)

He is one of the few active members who went MIA after the forum upgrade

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (27/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> He is one of the few active members who went MIA after the forum upgrade



Not good enough.

Maybe I should harass him on social media.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

